# Brackets to keep hose off lawn?



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Anyone have suggestions for products that can support a hose that has to stay set up for a week or more and run through a lawn, so it doesn't leave indentations in the grass?


----------



## DiabeticKripple (Apr 14, 2019)

2, 6" nails stuck into the ground in a X pattern.

Repeat as much as necessary. Nails are cheap too.


----------



## smurg (May 30, 2018)

I have an above ground setup currently with hoses on a timer from the spigot. I keep all the hoses in my landscape beds and pull them out to position them when I need to water. Most are spraying from the beds, so I only have to position 5 heads separately. For the hoses that stay put, I have them tacked down along the foundation using sod staples. This is easy enough for 5k but may not work with your 15k depending on how you're laid out.


----------



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

That's an interesting question. It's odd that there is not a product on the market that I know of that elevates garden hoses. Since hoses droop, especially when in use, I'd consider making a 1/2 moon elevated channel to hold the hose out of stiff lengths of PVC and using spike nails every few feet to hold the channel up. Drill holes in the channel every few feet to hold the spikes and slip a 1" long piece of tight fitting clear tubing over each spike to hold up the PVC.


----------



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

I thought of another way. Buy a roll of steel garden fence and cut "H" pieces and place along the length of hose spaced as needed as brackets. 
 

You could even tie-wrap the hose to the bracket if you are worried about slippage, or loop the upper part of the bracket around the hose.


----------



## samjonester (May 13, 2018)

My 2 cents. It's not worth it. Just work the hose down into the canopy if the grass is tall. I left a hose running across the back wall of my house permanently and you can barely see the line.





If it was me, I'd just run the hose knowing that any damage would be minimal and disappear before I even had a chance to worry about it.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

I've used something like this during renovations.



I found some metal ones that had been discounted. I broke them into halves. I then twisted the top quarter of the stake so that I created a space for the hose to rest. The other end rests in the soil. It is unsightly, but it works.

I ended up with something that kind of looked like this


----------



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

So I tried the H bracket idea, cut from some galvanized garden fencing. 6" legs, 1" wide, with 1.5" top "arms." I tested it with a heavy duty 5/8" rubber hose filled with water. Spacing of 20" works with no droop.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

@TommyTester very cool!


----------



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

Movie version :mrgreen:

[media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gWb-g4CIqW0[/media]


----------



## tblood (Aug 7, 2018)

Green said:


> Anyone have suggestions for products that can support a hose that has to stay set up for a week or more and run through a lawn, so it doesn't leave indentations in the grass?


In the golf section at your local sporting goods store, they should have cigar holders that people use when putting. The circumference should be just about right.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Either Tommy's idea, or this: https://www.amazon.com/Panacea-Ball-Hose-Guides-Pack/dp/B074QVV7HW/ref=pd_sbs_86_5/161-0610234-8725345?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B074QVV7HW&pd_rd_r=7ba995ca-7c2b-11e9-9b17-51ada22ba8a6&pd_rd_w=YVejp&pd_rd_wg=ZpqWL&pf_rd_p=588939de-d3f8-42f1-a3d8-d556eae5797d&pf_rd_r=KPTKCP3PKWKHRECHD71H&psc=1&refRID=KPTKCP3PKWKHRECHD71H

I looked up the cigar holders. Too expensive I think but I'll take another look.


----------



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

Playing off the hose guide idea above, using some garden stakes bent into a spiral could work well too. Either buy them precut or make your own from a spool of heavy gauge wire.



Also consider SOD STAPLES. Qty 100 for $12.99

An alternate way to use the square sod staples as-is (rather than bend them into a spiral) is to use them in pairs (back to back), one set at 4 inch depth that the hose rests on top of the staple, and use a 2nd staple inserted over top of the first one (3 inch depth) to hold the hose in place. The rounded Garden stakes could perhaps be used in this same way also.


----------



## LawnSolo (Jul 17, 2018)

Don't forget to take those off later


----------

